# Treating underbody



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Does anyone treat the underfloor of their mh and if so, what with?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

In a word No.

I look underneath when mot comes round and wipe the dust off the chassis. 8) 

Any area, which is usually along the edges of th estructure I spray a wax coating.

Dave p


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

On the chassis I use waxoil. A bit messy and you always use more than you think you need so don't bother with aerosols etc. It's also easier to do about now as in cold weather the wax clogs and is too thick to penetrate.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

I went the whole hog and had mine waxoyled by Before & After. I have to say that he did a very thorough job, but I thought I was never going to get away! Started 0830, finished 1830. 

Pressure washed every last nook & cranny, hot air dried, every last bit of it waxoyled, wheelarches teflon treated.

But it stank for about three weeks, so do it when you're not going to be using it for a week or three!

Smick


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Waxoyl, choose a nice warm day get the sprayer from Halfords but do it where any drips will do no harm or put sheets down. Done all three of of mine.

Graham


----------

